# Do you see lenses when you check the time?



## Stig (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,

sometimes (maybe after looking on lens offers too much), when I check what time it is and I look at the numbers it reminds me of a lens, e.g., I looked at my phone and saw 17:55 so I thought of my EF-S 17-55mm... (quarter hour ago it was the 17-40mm WA zoom I want and an hour later it was my first 18-55mm kit lens) 

Anybody else crazy in this way? (and how about after you read about it?  )

By the way, I guess most of you use the 12h am/pm time so would only see UWA zooms like the sigma 8-16mm or canon 8-15mm, right?


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2013)

When I see 17:55 I see dinner time.


----------



## davidchang (Feb 17, 2013)

when i buy a bagel with cream cheese, i pay with $20
my change is 17.55.... where do i know that number, hmmm....


----------



## J.R. (Feb 17, 2013)

Never ... but I don't doubt I'll start seeing the same, now that you mention it! ;D


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Feb 17, 2013)

absolute ! most of the time 16:35 18:55 and 17:55


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 17, 2013)

Stig said:


> Hi,
> 
> sometimes (maybe after looking on lens offers too much), when I check what time it is and I look at the numbers it reminds me of a lens, e.g., I looked at my phone and saw 17:55 so I thought of my EF-S 17-55mm... (quarter hour ago it was the 17-40mm WA zoom I want and an hour later it was my first 18-55mm kit lens)
> 
> ...


I think you have a serious condition called "*Lens*itus" ;D ... I think almost all the members of Canon Rumors have that same condition ;D


----------



## distant.star (Feb 17, 2013)

.
To paraphrase a man who did not make it through military basic training with me:

My lenses don't tell military time, sir.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 17, 2013)

I know that feeling when I'm working 24:7(0) ;D


----------



## Menace (Feb 17, 2013)

Stig said:


> Hi,
> 
> sometimes (maybe after looking on lens offers too much), when I check what time it is and I look at the numbers it reminds me of a lens, e.g., I looked at my phone and saw 17:55 so I thought of my EF-S 17-55mm... (quarter hour ago it was the 17-40mm WA zoom I want and an hour later it was my first 18-55mm kit lens)
> 
> ...



This made me laugh - thanks.

I haven't noticed it up to now but I'm sure I'll be seeing these numbers everywhere


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 17, 2013)

No. Doesn't seem to happen to prime users with a mechanical watch... ;-)


----------



## jerome2710 (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh, yes! It makes me think of my 16-35 so often.


----------



## emko (Feb 17, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> To paraphrase a man who did not make it through military basic training with me:
> 
> My lenses don't tell military time, sir.



Whats military time?


----------



## Stewbyyy (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought it was only me!

This happens multiple times a day  The past week I keep seeing 14:24 and 16:35, makes me think my mind's trying to tell me to get an UWA


----------



## Stig (Feb 17, 2013)

emko said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I think that is time expressed in four digit number based on 24h time reference... eg 6pm is (18:00 for most of European and other countries anyway) 1800 in military time... I think it saves some time, but mostly eliminates some misunderstanding (6am would be 0600)

This is turning a bit into a Who lives in US and who in EU thread


----------



## rpt (Feb 18, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Never ... but I don't doubt I'll start seeing the same, now that you mention it! ;D


Same here


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 18, 2013)

I think I'll have bigger problems if I see 70:200 on the clock...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2013)

As someone who DID get through basic training, I see the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 18, 2013)

rpt said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Never ... but I don't doubt I'll start seeing the same, now that you mention it! ;D
> ...


Yes, he screwed up our vision ... damn you Stig ;D


----------



## J.R. (Feb 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



8-40 ... now that'll be one impressive lens!


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Feb 18, 2013)

I thought I was the only one! Even just seeing numbers that link up to making a lens model. A number i needed for school.. the first 4 digits were "2470" and well there you go! My favorite lens


----------



## timkbryant (Feb 18, 2013)

Nope. You're nuts!



Stig said:


> Hi,
> 
> sometimes (maybe after looking on lens offers too much), when I check what time it is and I look at the numbers it reminds me of a lens, e.g., I looked at my phone and saw 17:55 so I thought of my EF-S 17-55mm... (quarter hour ago it was the 17-40mm WA zoom I want and an hour later it was my first 18-55mm kit lens)
> 
> ...


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



erm... sorry guys! 
... but its not me... as you said, it's that "Lensitus" that is spreading around here


----------



## emko (Feb 18, 2013)

Stig said:


> emko said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...



I know both since i came from Europe, just thought military time was the same and didn't know why they called it military time.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm also infected...

I'm in Europe and 17:55 is my favorite time of day ;D

Ray


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 18, 2013)

Before this I never have, but I guess from now I will. Can you see primes?


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Before this I never have, but I guess from now I will. Can you see primes?



mmm, how about 1:35pm ... on February 2nd


----------



## mfumbesi (Feb 18, 2013)

Menace said:


> I haven't noticed it up to now but* I'm sure I'll be seeing these numbers everywhere*


Thats what I thought after read the OP.


----------



## pwp (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you thought about professional help with this? (_just joking_...)
Do you find yourself counting how many steps from the front door to the car?
Do you sell clocks for a living?
Are you a Numerologist?
...or all of the above?

Hah! This thread is a hoot!

-PW


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 18, 2013)

What do you mean by "looking at lenses?" I don't get it, you can't see the "17-55" in the viewfinder, are you staring at the front of your lens for long periods of time? I do get what you're saying, it's like playing tetris too long and then you see the shapes in your head when you try to sleep. I just can't figure out what part of a lens would be fun to stare at long enough for this phenomenon to occur. The only one that seems reasonable is through the viewfinder, but you don't see "17-55" there. Do you happen to experiment with hallucinogens? 

But to answer your question, no I've never in my life seen the name of a lens on my watch. I have seen files and folders in my head while trying to go to sleep after a long day of transferring files over and over.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Stig said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Thanks to you it has become an epidemic ... now I only see lenses on the clock ... the wife used to say I was crazy about lenses but now she thinks I am insane


----------



## dewa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, 10:22,
Maybe it's a reminder to go prime


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 18, 2013)

OP, maybe this will solve your 'problem' (or make it worse somehow):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_clock


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> OP, maybe this will solve your 'problem' (or make it worse somehow):
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_clock



 thanks, but... ye, erm... no thanks 



Axilrod said:


> What do you mean by "looking at lenses?" I don't get it, you can't see the "17-55" in the viewfinder, are you staring at the front of your lens for long periods of time? I do get what you're saying, it's like playing tetris too long and then you see the shapes in your head when you try to sleep. I just can't figure out what part of a lens would be fun to stare at long enough for this phenomenon to occur. The only one that seems reasonable is through the viewfinder, but you don't see "17-55" there. Do you happen to experiment with hallucinogens?
> 
> But to answer your question, no I've never in my life seen the name of a lens on my watch. I have seen files and folders in my head while trying to go to sleep after a long day of transferring files over and over.



Hi, no, not experimenting with hallucinogens.  Also, no staring, no longer periods, and not even looking at or through lenses. I meant, that when you check the time, say on a smartphone, in the corner of your monitor while transferring those files... you will, for example, see 8:15am and it could remind you of the Canon 8-15mm that you might rather be out with taking pictures instead of transferring files.  And, in some countries we use 24h system so 4:35pm would be 16:35... 16-35mm L, etc.


----------



## Jim K (Feb 18, 2013)

Primes? Of course. Primes even work here in the US. 

If one of the dogs gets up early I can see 5:00 on the alarm clock. Before I retired 5:00 PM was one of the best times of the day, now it's time to pull a bottle out of the wine refrig. and chill a white one or let a red warm a bit to serving temperature.

If I'm going out to shoot birds with my 500 I set the alarm for 5:00 AM. I dream about a 600 II.


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2013)

Jim K said:


> Primes? Of course. Primes even work here in the US.
> 
> If one of the dogs gets up early I can see 5:00 on the alarm clock. Before I retired 5:00 PM was one of the best times of the day, now it's time to pull a bottle out of the wine refrig. and chill a white one or let a red warm a bit to serving temperature.
> 
> If I'm going out to shoot birds with my 500 I set the alarm for 5:00 AM. I dream about a 600 II.



I see you have it all figured out nicely  
now you should buy the 600 II so you can sleep for another hour... though that's probably neither the causality, nor the best argument for such an investment  

But hey, as good as Stewbyyy's (his mind is telling him to get new UWA zoom after seeing 14:24 and 16:35  )... this is, at times, as a forum for anonymous lensaholics self help group  (but that's a part of why I like this forum)


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 18, 2013)

Click said:


> When I see 17:55 I see dinner time.



Does the *L* on the lens mean lunch time? ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2013)

Stig said:


> Jim K said:
> 
> 
> > Primes? Of course. Primes even work here in the US.
> ...



I think I'll try sleeping in till noon (1200)


----------



## rpt (Feb 19, 2013)

I am thinking airplanes! It is 7:47


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 19, 2013)

pwp said:


> Have you thought about professional help with this? (_just joking_...)
> Do you find yourself counting how many steps from the front door to the car?
> Do you sell clocks for a living?
> Are you a Numerologist?
> ...


Is there anything wrong with counting steps? How about in stairs? It has to be an even number otherwise it's a poorly built house and might bring bad luck.


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 22, 2013)

Well i only use primes so i dont think of zoomy "17-55" or such 8)


----------



## Stig (Feb 22, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Well i only use primes so i dont think of zoomy "17-55" or such 8)



based on your signature, 11:00 might still work for you


----------



## rpt (Feb 22, 2013)

What! Nobody sees planes?
7:07
7:27
7:37
7:47
7:57
The next few in this series are disqualified...

Then there are
3:00
3:10
3:18
3:19
3:20
3:21
3:40
3:50
And the behemoth is disqualified 

And there is the fighter jet:
6:35 (OK, F 35 - a bit of a stretch...)


----------

